# ***OFFICIAL*** Junior dos Santos vs. Cain Velasquez II Thread



## Budhisten

*Heavyweight bout: 255 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Heavyweight Championship*


----------



## Old school fan

Go Cigano!


----------



## LL

Junior has fought a murderer's row of Heavyweights and he has been near-flawless in slaying them.

Cain, Mir, Gonzaga, Nelson, Carwin, Struve, Werdum, and Cro Cop and none of them put him in danger, he's been on his back a total of 12 seconds during a four year UFC tenure. 

The first time, a unhealthy Junior beat an unhealthy Cain, this time they should both be healthy but the result will be the same.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Cain via deep water drowning.


----------



## Rauno

Funny how you complimented my mistakes earlier Mr. 255 lbs.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Cain Velasquez is the only fighter to actually complete a take down on Brock Lesnar.

Random funky fact.


----------



## jonnyg4508

JDS early in the fight.


----------



## rul3z

JDS 2nd round


----------



## El Bresko

Cain should take it convincingly.


----------



## JWP

Junior should win it in the 2nd round as Cain will be more cautious

Surely the best Cain we will have seen so we will see what he is made of, i dont think he should be written off


----------



## El Bresko

JWP said:


> Surely the best Cain we will have seen so we will see what he is made of, i dont think he should be written off


This!


----------



## ProdigyPenn

Undoubtedly, these are the top 2 Heavyweight in the UFC. 

The key to this match is Cain's TD VS JDS TDD. If JDS is able to keep this on the feet like the first time, I see JDS taking this via KO again. But if Cain is able to take JDS down and hold him there, we will see for the very first time how good JDS is on the ground. 

It is interesting to note that JDS has never face a wrestler with Cain's credentials not counting the 1st time they meet when Cain didn't really commit to any takedown. So I believe if anyone can take JDS down, is Cain (and Comier)

Like the 1st time, I will sides towards JDS. War Junior Dos Santos!


----------



## rebonecrusher

Very hard to call, I could see it going either way likely if Dos Santos wins it'll be by KO if Velasquez wins it'll either be a decision or a TKO by ground and pound. I'm taking Velasquez just on the sheer hope of this becoming the first great heavyweight trilogy in UFC history.


----------



## OrionTC

cain shouldnt hestitate as much this time and go straight to his strengths at the first chance he gets


----------



## Sports_Nerd

El Bresko said:


> Cain should take it convincingly.


If "it" is a sound beating.

Cain's striking is better than that of most heavyweights. It's still not, y'know, good. He'll be able to take Junior down if he can set the shot up with his striking. The problem is Junior is too good, and that window Cain has to do that before he gets put on queer street is pretty narrow.


----------



## TanyaJade

This should be interesting.
While I'm not at all a JDS fan, he presents a pretty rough stylistic matchup for Cain.
Cain did tear his ACL before the fight, but Junior was also hurt as well, so this time I feel like we'll get to see some more action.

I think Cain will be prepared for Junior's striking but he knows he can't afford to get hit much.

Cain by TKO R3.


----------



## LL

Ari said:


> This should be interesting.
> While I'm not at all a JDS fan, he presents a pretty rough stylistic matchup for Cain.
> Cain did tear his ACL before the fight, but Junior was also hurt as well, so this time I feel like we'll get to see some more action.
> 
> I think Cain will be prepared for Junior's striking but he knows he can't afford to get hit much.
> 
> Cain by TKO R3.


Cain didn't have a torn ACL, if his ACL had been torn he'd have never fought Junior or Bigfoot, his knee was messed up but not that badly.


----------



## Toxic

Cain is not gonna want to mess around on the feet this time, he should have learnt from the Kongo fight but having to climb back up he is not gonna try and prove his stand up skills he will go for TD's and GnP all night long. The question is can he get it? Can JDS defend and make him pay for trying? 

Personally I don't think Cain can keep Junior off his chin for 5 rounds but I am starting to think he can get aggressive and finish him the way he did BigFoot.


----------



## SM33

Toxic said:


> Cain is not gonna want to mess around on the feet this time, he should have learnt from the Kongo fight but having to climb back up he is not gonna try and prove his stand up skills he will go for TD's and GnP all night long. The question is can he get it? Can JDS defend and make him pay for trying?
> 
> Personally I don't think Cain can keep Junior off his chin for 5 rounds but I am starting to think he can get aggressive and finish him the way he did BigFoot.


He didn't want to fight on the feet last time, no one does. Cain, like everyone else, was FORCED to stand. The length of the fight is irrelevant, supposed injuries are irrelevant, Cain tried a takedown and did not get it.

The mental mountain Cain has to climb when he meets Cigano again will be HUGE, 10 seconds later he'll be eating jabs again. Massive underdog IMO.


----------



## El Bresko

SM33 said:


> He didn't want to fight on the feet last time, no one does. Cain, like everyone else, was FORCED to stand. The length of the fight is irrelevant, supposed injuries are irrelevant, Cain tried a takedown and did not get it.
> 
> The mental mountain Cain has to climb when he meets Cigano again will be HUGE, 10 seconds later he'll be eating jabs again. Massive underdog IMO.


I would be happy for a sig bet until Barao V Cruz if you want?


----------



## UFCfan4Life

The JDS era is upon us. This fight ends the same way the 1st fight ended.


----------



## RobClary

El Bresko said:


> Cain should take it convincingly.


I actually like Cain's chance in this bout even though I lean to another Junior win by KO.
And feel free to make me eat shit...lol
Seriously, this one will be a great fight and could go either way.
Again, my money is on Junior. We shall see!


----------



## GoodfellaGr

Rauno said:


> Funny how you complimented my mistakes earlier Mr. 255 lbs.


Is this fight for 255lbs for real?! I always thought the limit should be 255.. Not the topic of the thread though..


----------



## hellholming

JDS via (T)KO.


----------



## SM33

El Bresko said:


> I would be happy for a sig bet until Barao V Cruz if you want?


A sig bet until a fight you don't know will even happen? No thanks, I'm happy betting only money.


----------



## Rauno

GoodfellaGr said:


> Is this fight for 255lbs for real?! I always thought the limit should be 255.. Not the topic of the thread though..


Nope, the limit should say 265. 
*looking at you Budhi* 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko

SM33 said:


> A sig bet until a fight you don't know will even happen? No thanks, I'm happy betting only money.


That shouldn't matter, you can have my sig or I can have yours until my sig bet with LL which could be a year away.

If you are confident that Junior wins, then you have nothing to lose.


----------



## SM33

El Bresko said:


> That shouldn't matter, you can have my sig or I can have yours until my sig bet with LL which could be a year away.
> 
> If you are confident that Junior wins, then you have nothing to lose.


So you have a sig bet on Cruz already? Ok I'm in, any complications with that bet and ours is off, PM me.


----------



## meli083

Why 255? Is it not 265?

Anyways, JDS is a monster. I think Cain struggles to get the takedown and JDS picks him apart in a FORCED kickboxing match. Cain is amazing himself, very well rounded. However, JDS is just on another level IMO. JDS, tko round 2.

Edit: Never mind about the question.


----------



## meli083

GoodfellaGr said:


> Is this fight for 255lbs for real?! I always thought the limit should be 255.. Not the topic of the thread though..


I don't think Hunt, Rothwell, and most of the chubby heavyweights would be cool with that.


----------



## No_Mercy

As stated numerous times I had JDS from years ago to win the title. But something tells me that we'll see a trilogy with these two. Every sport needs a #1 and #2. I believe this is it.

JDS has a much higher chanct to end it within the first which means Cain needs to be sharp and look for the take down at all times. Hesitating will mean certain doom. 

Cain simply needs to do what he always does. Come in with pressure and watch for that left hook and uppercut. Heck I'd go with an ankle pick to keep JDS off balance. Cain needs to make this dirty, clinch, and push a relentless pace GSP style. 

If Cain makes it into the 3rd then it's his fight to win. JDS is ultra dangerous for the first two rounds. He will tire out eventually. 

Ironically I'm not a fan of Cain. I just call it how I see it.


----------



## Toxic

SM33 said:


> He didn't want to fight on the feet last time, no one does. Cain, like everyone else, was FORCED to stand. The length of the fight is irrelevant, supposed injuries are irrelevant, Cain tried a takedown and did not get it.
> 
> The mental mountain Cain has to climb when he meets Cigano again will be HUGE, 10 seconds later he'll be eating jabs again. Massive underdog IMO.


That was a pretty half hearted td attempt In the first fight an Cain is capable of a lot better than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Rauno

I really hope JDS takes it (which i think he will) just so we get that Overeem fight. And Cains loss would put the DC thing on hold. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko

RobClary said:


> And feel free to make me eat shit..


...:confused02:....okay


----------



## SM33

Toxic said:


> That was a pretty half hearted td attempt In the first fight an Cain is capable of a lot better than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


No, it looked half hearted because of JDS' movement. Anyone else would have still been in front of Cain waiting for a body lock, JDS shook off the single and was out if harm's way before Cain had turned around.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

This will be nothing like the first fight. JDS will get dumped on his ass and pounded out. Cain is the baddest man on the planet


----------



## T.Bone

I think Cain turns it into a fight this time around but ultimately loses again.

JDS TKO rd 3.


----------



## hatedcellphones

I'm conflicted. I really like both guys, and it could potentially go either way. I guess I want to see Junior win just because it'd be cool to have a dominant champ for the heavyweight division. That belt gets passed around a lot, and it'd be cool to see someone actually hang onto it for a while.


----------



## BrianRClover

This fight will be a little different. I think Cain will get an agressive takedown this time around, he'll most likely hold Junior down for more time than he's been held down in his entire UFC career, which will take what, 20 seconds? But after he gets up Cain will be demoralized and will ultimately get KO'ed again, I think it will happen inside 2 1/2 rounds. We won't see the "championship" rounds here.

My question is, what's Cain going to do with 2 losses to the current champ? HW purgatory is going to be a tough place to play, he'll have to become an Overeem fan.

Plain and simple, I have never been more sure of a victory.


----------



## Killz

Put your money where your mouth is folks, join the forum GP in my sig.


Easy Credits if you have the skillz.


----------



## Tenryuken

JDS, again.


----------



## RearNaked

Junior takes this the exact same way as last time. First round KO. 

Tan pride!


----------



## Don$ukh

JDS has brilliant TD defense and its amazing because he makes opponents fight his fight. Nobody in the HW can match him in boxing, in striking Hunt and Overeem could match him. 
Cain can win if he takes JDS out of his comfort zone in striking. Im sure Cain can get him down but probably not for long. When JDS gets back up Cain should feint shooting on him and surpise JDS by throwing strikes on the inside. If he mixes his attack and brings the pressure then Cain has an equal chance of winning. He cannot be predictable by using only wrestling.


----------



## UFCfan4Life

Good luck avoiding that right hand from JDS for 25 minutes.


----------



## Hexabob69

Part of me almost wants JDS to win so he will have to defend against Overeeem. This will be a good fight, if there is a quick knock out it wll be like last fight; barring that Cain will gain the win. A Cain Overeeem fight will be entertaining but so far no trash has been exchanged so less anticipation; the other hand with JDS Overeem has had a good amount of trash talking and I guess you could say that it has my interest up. Saturday night looks like a good night to be a couch potato.


----------



## Tenryuken

Hexabob69 said:


> Part of me almost wants JDS to win so he will have to defend against Overeeem. This will be a good fight, if there is a quick knock out it wll be like last fight; barring that Cain will gain the win. A Cain Overeeem fight will be entertaining but so far no trash has been exchanged so less anticipation; the other hand with JDS Overeem has had a good amount of trash talking and I guess you could say that it has my interest up. Saturday night looks like a good night to be a couch potato.


JDS will win don't worry.


----------



## BOOM

Cain will be the HW champ again.


----------



## HadouKEN

In my opinion there was some KEY mistakes that Cain made in the first fight:

-Cain is wrestler, turned Boxer, and like a lot of these guys the end up trying to prove a point that they can go toe with a guy who specializes in Stand up. In Dos Santo's Case, Boxing.
Cain is a good boxer too don't get me wrong, but he took a hard overhand shot to the top of the dome and ended up on the ground and those shots to ear finished him. In my experience (fighting in the gym and on the street) those shots to the ear no matter how well prepared you are will REALLY HURT you. So what Cain did wrong was that he circled left.

What Cain should have done was block the overhand right and go for the take down right after.

If Cain wants to set the pace in the fight then he has to take a risk and go for the take down as many others in this thread have stated. He really needs to make Dos Santos work if he gets him down also.

I'm really intrigued for this fight because I want to see (if taken down) can Junior Dos Santos get passed the Boxing and make it more of a Wrestling match.

It's gonna come down to being Cain being a little more careful, being aggressive and controlling the wrestling of the fight.

If Dos Santos wants to win he's gonna have use his jab and keep distance and use that uppercut if Cain shoots in.

I'm gonna be safe and pick Dos Santos, but I would not be shocked to see Cain put Dos Santos on his back and win by TKO in the second round. But to be safe I'm gonna say Dos Santos wins.


----------



## Rauno

Welcome to the gun show!


----------



## HadouKEN

Rauno said:


> Welcome to the gun show!


DAMMMMNNNN! I saw a video of him working out saying he was gonna focus on his strength I guess he wasn't lying. Cain definitely better take this dude to the ground, one punch from Dos Santos looking like that and it's a wrap!


----------



## Rauno

Crazy when a man like JDS says he's going to focus on his strength.


----------



## rabakill

Cain can win if he doesn't let Junior plant his feet, it's definitely JDS as a favorite but if Cain can close the distance and implement a Chael Sonnen gameplan of smothering and swarming he can win. 

The closer Cain can stay to JDS the better chance he has, if he stands in the 2-4 foot range he'll get knocked out again with a looping punch. Junior's punches are so powerful they are unblockable if someone is standing in the range they are getting hurt, I hope Cain comes and atleast makes it a fight instead of a one sided beat down. I hate one sided title fights, takes away all the excitement. JDS looks in better shape than ever so that probably bodes poorly for Cain, even if he can close the gap Junior looks stronger than him now he'll probably just throw Cain off him. The more I think about it the more it seems like a mismatch, the only guy that can potentially beat JDS is Overeem, Cain's chances just shrink and shrink the more you analyze it.


----------



## OHKO

If Cain goes for the double leg takedown, I think it would be possible that he takes JDS down. Both Cain and JDS fight in the orthodox stance, where there is a closed guard and their hips are much closer, making it easier for Cain to go for a double leg. JDS actually got taken down by Gonzaga who utilised a double leg takedown, though Gonzaga wasn't able to keep JDS on his back. Mir went for a double leg, but switched to a single leg and didn't manage to score the takedown. However, Mir's wrestling is mediocre and Mir fights in the southpaw stance, which leads to an open guard and forced Mir to cover a longer distance to reach for JDS legs. JDS eventually escaped from Mir's single leg. Cain, who has superior wrestling, might be able to perform the double leg takedown better.

With all that said, JDS is fast and might be able to back off before Cain reaches the rear leg, presenting Cain with only the lead leg to hold on to. I'm unsure of how good Cain's double leg is though. He went for single leg takedowns against Rothwell, Lesnar and JDS in the 1st fight. He got a few double leg takedowns on Rothwell in the second half of the fight, but Rothwell has way inferior TDD defence as compared to JDS.

I don't think a single leg takedown would be enough to get JDS on his back. Single leg takedowns are much easier to fend off and JDS has great balance. Would have been great to see JDS vs Lesnar. Both fight in the orthodox stance and Lesnar has a strong double leg takedown. Might have been able to see more of JDS on his back.


----------



## Budhisten




----------



## SM33

Just got real.


----------



## Killz

JDS looks RIPPED!

Cain looks a bit flabby.


----------



## El Bresko

Killz said:


> JDS looks RIPPED!
> 
> Cain looks a bit flabby.


If that meant anything then Dave Batista would be the UFC Champ


----------



## Killz

El Bresko said:


> If that meant anything then Dave Batista would be the UFC Champ


I meant compared to normal, not in general.

Cant remember seeing Cain as soft or Junior as ripped.


----------



## El Bresko

Killz said:


> I meant compared to normal, not in general.
> 
> Cant remember seeing Cain as soft or Junior as ripped.


JDS looks especially ripped, Cain looks the same. 

I only really said that because it doesn't matter what Cain looks like, we know he's got the gas tank of a cruiseliner.


----------



## LL

That staredown was ******* bananas, real shit. I'm ******* ready to go!


----------



## BrutalKO

...Their first meeting wasn't long enough or was it? Cain is a beast. No doubt that if CV can put JDS on his back and *keep him there*, his relentless pace of brutal mauling could finish JDS. I think Cain's best opportunity to win is to drag Junior into deep water. Cain has to use his superior cardio, keep moving and avoid getting caught. Velasquez has top tier stand-up but JDS has that sick one-punch finish to go along with arguably the best hands ever in the UFC HW division. The way Junior finished Mir was nasty. That last, straight right hand sent the solid 265 lb Mir flying back. Cain has a freakish puzzle to figure out. Scariest thing about Junior is that his timing is gold. Look for that hungry, bad intentions look in Junior's eyes. If Cain gets to Rd. 3 without getting caught and JDS starts gassing a bit, the takedown will be much easier for Velasquez. He will be in the driver's seat for the W. If Cain squares up with Junior early, he's gonna get caught and finished again. I hope this ends up in a sick war like it was intended to be...


----------



## OHKO

Rogan's face always amuses me.


----------



## marky420

OHKO said:


> Rogan's face always amuses me.


Haha golden!


----------



## Danm2501

Rogan is a beast. What a man.

Really want JDS to win the re-match, but it really wouldn't surprise me if Cain took him out, he looked like a killer in the fight with Big Foot. Hopefully it'll go in a similar way to the first fight, but with Cain posing slightly more of a threat, and possibly allow JDS to show off his ground game. I've got JDS by TKO in the 2nd!


----------



## meli083

Cain better head into the fight with a different gameplan. Standing with JDS is a BAD idea. Those guys at AKA better tell him to go for the takedown or tie JDS up relentlessly. Do not stand with JDS like last time! You got nothing to prove Cain. That being said, JDS takes this 2nd round KO IMO.


----------



## Killz

I've also got this as JDS 2nd round TKO victory


----------



## GrappleRetarded

OHKO said:


> Rogan's face always amuses me.


LMFAO! That's the best one yet.


----------



## hellholming

JDS looks like some sort of Transformer....


----------



## GrappleRetarded

The end is near Junior.


----------



## hellholming

GrappleRetarded said:


> The end is near Junior.


haah, no way José.


----------



## _CaptainRon

HW version of Chuck vs Tito, JDS is just a nightmare matchup for Cain; JDS TKO in the second.


----------



## Budhisten

God I love Rogan staring at people at the weigh-ins!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT'S TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMME


...Or whatever Jon Anik says....or if they show the Facebooks...


----------



## LL

This is it!


----------



## cdtcpl

Can we please hire Sonnen or someone to write a trash talking script for JDS? Or maybe just don't let him talk and just show his highlight KO's with "Let the Bodies Hit the Floor" playing over them or something?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue




----------



## UFCfan4Life

JDS looks huge. Look at those arms.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

What is that music JDS is coming out to?


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp

...and my official prediction isss...

JDS by Falcon Punch




Rd 2


----------



## UFCfan4Life

The JDS era is not ending tonight.


----------



## LL

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What is that music JDS is coming out to?


Rocky theme.


----------



## OHKO

JDS JDS JDS!

Did Cain book a bed in the hospital?


----------



## woeisme

junios is so pumped up
i dont know who pick up thou, i like both guys


----------



## AmdM

Hpw young is someone who doesn't know Rocky theme?


----------



## M.C

Cain looks a bit nervous IMO, keeps on edge.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rocky theme.


----------



## Toxic

I have no emotion left for this fight, following Miller/Lauzon it can do nothing but disappoint.


----------



## cdtcpl

JDS looks too much like a nice guy. Even his threatening gestures just make me think "Awww that's cute".


----------



## Soakked

Yeah Im excited :hug:


----------



## woeisme

damn junior is really really hard to take down


----------



## OHKO

Wow JDS on his back for less than a second!


----------



## Toxic

cdtcpl said:


> JDS looks too much like a nice guy. Even his threatening gestures just make me think "Awww that's cute".


I don't know when he points at the center of the cage as if to say this is my cage I kinda believe him.


----------



## cdtcpl

The crowd is going nuts!


----------



## Toxic

Cain desperately wants that TD and that is the strategy he needs because he JDS can't get a chance to tee off.


----------



## BWoods

Junior is eating jabs all over the place and Cain is diving for stupid takedowns. This is sloppy and I'm loving it.


----------



## woeisme

goodness


----------



## Roflcopter

JDS needs a bomb to win IMO.

I think he can hurt Cain but Cain will survive it.


Non-injured Cain is a differnet beast and JDS has questionable cardio.


----------



## cdtcpl

OMG! Totally different fight here!


----------



## woeisme

junios is giving up


----------



## Toxic

BWoods said:


> Junior is eating jabs all over the place and Cain is diving for stupid takedowns. This is sloppy and I'm loving it.


I am not sure that Cain wants the TD I think he just wants to keep JDS from opening up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

TOLD YOUS! Cain was going to land and land big in this one!!!!!!!! WAR VELASQUEZ


----------



## LL

Dude.....what the ****?


----------



## Guy Incognito

herr derr 64 seconds proves everything!!!


----------



## HexRei

Is JDS' nose broken?


----------



## suniis

Holy Shhh!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

relax cain fans, jds came into this fight too bulked up and he's gassed very quickly


----------



## Roflcopter

This is what I thought would happen the first fight until I heard about the knee injury.

Cain started SO SLOW the first fight...as soon as he came jumping out of the gate this time I knew shit got real and that this was the Prime Cain that I thought before the fight could possibly be the greatest HW to ever compete.


----------



## cdtcpl

Toxic said:


> I am not sure that Cain wants the TD I think he just wants to keep JDS from opening up.


I completely agree with you. He is shooting to keep JDS's hands low.


----------



## BWoods

Junior gassed in less than four minutes. When people aren't standing directly in front of him he isn't all that dangerous. Then again pressure does a lot to screw up a fighter's rhythm.


----------



## Woodenhead

lol gassed already


----------



## Terror Kovenant

JDS' spirit looks raped. Some of Cain's TDs looked sloppy but hell they certainly kept his pace


----------



## Abrissbirne

This just reminded me that i absolutely HATE Cain. I dont know why but he is easily my least favorite fighter of them all. I guess its his chubby look or sth i dont know. But i really ******* hate him. Hope Overeem will destroy him bad.


----------



## Budhisten

And you laughed when I picked Cain in the GP... Hahaha 

I love Junior as well, but this is amazing


----------



## Roflcopter

Cain should stop him from the crucifix.


----------



## squeak

*Champ ...*

Should be in better shape not even one round outbox gas


----------



## LL

Junior is dead tired.


----------



## Ludinator

We're all you Jds fans.


----------



## OHKO

Totally not the way I expected this fight to go. Man...banked everything I had on JDS. 10mill credits on him, picked him in the Holiday UFC contest, and the GP. 

Bad day.


----------



## woeisme

theres no way junior can keep this up for 5 rd, tko by the 3rd is most likely


----------



## Guy Incognito

Cain getting tired too.


----------



## cdtcpl

Cain is starting to look gassed. This may get boring quick.


----------



## BWoods

Cain's getting clipped a few times but he's able to pressure JDS and get takedowns now. 

For what it's worth I think Overeem would beat JDS too but Cain would maul Overeem all the same.


----------



## Toxic

Wow, Cain did a great job in that first round and he broke him. Cain shot and punched and never let Junior get comfortable.


----------



## box

That lucky shot didn't land this time, and Cain is doing what he does. Don't think there's enough crow in the world to go around here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Cage grabbing, kick in the head on the ground. Is this an imposter we're seeing in there?


----------



## LL

Junior needs to lose all that muscle he added.


----------



## Woodenhead

JDS looked slow & "off" right from the beginning. Cain looks like the beast I'm used to seeing. It's almost like the reverse of the first fight. Crazy stuff!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

why would he put on muscle like mir and gas early like mir ugh


----------



## El Bresko

What did I tell you all?


----------



## BWoods

box said:


> That lucky shot didn't land this time, and Cain is doing what he does. Don't think there's enough crow in the world to go around here.


To be fair it wasn't really a lucky punch in teh first fight. No such thing as a lucky punch. It was set up well, Cain stood directly in front of him and presented a target and lost for it. This time Cain refuses to allow JDS to get a target like Mir, Carwin, Nelson, and so many others have given him by standing face to face with JDS.


----------



## Soakked

I'm a fan of both, but this is classical Cain at work and JDS isn't mounting any offense at all. Doesn't look good.


----------



## box

UFC_OWNS said:


> why would he put on muscle like mir and gas early like mir ugh


I really hope this isn't the excuse people are going to run with. Cain is simply the more well rounded fighter. Let's not forget he ran through pretty much everyone before getting clipped by a lucky shot in their first fight.


----------



## HexRei

Guy Incognito said:


> Cain getting tired too.


I think so... just looked at the clock at 4:09 of the round... he's dumping a lot of energy.


----------



## Toxic

This is ugly, its amazing how one sided this fight it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

box said:


> I really hope this isn't the excuse people are going to run with. Cain is simply the more well rounded fighter. Let's not forget he ran through pretty much everyone before getting clipped by a lucky shot in their first fight.


hows it an excuse when im saying its a retarded move to add muscle like mir so you gas early


----------



## Ludinator

He weighed in at 239 like always.


----------



## OHKO

Hope JDS has the willpower to pull something off.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

UFC_OWNS said:


> why would he put on muscle like mir and gas early like mir ugh


*Resists need to tell you to..........k off*


----------



## BWoods

Both guys are tired but this kind of fight favors Cain over JDS. Junior has always relied on using his energy sparingly and being able to engage and distance himself from his opponent with his footwork. He doesn't have a high workrate like Cain does, he mostly counters and rests.

Cain on the other hand is a grinder, if he gets tired his fighting style works to his favor. He's capable of pressing forward because he doesn't need to jump in and out of his opponent's range, he just needs to keep pressing forward. While I would said Cain has the better cardio, this is also a styles clash where JDS's gameplan and style are affected much more than Cain's.


----------



## suniis

If JDS ends up losing (most likely), I have a feeling he will come back with a vengeance!


----------



## Roflcopter

Cain actually looks less conditioned than normal.

I'm guessing a lot of that was the nerves of the 1st round.


----------



## Toxic

This fight is getting more even as it goes on and Cain slows down to Junior's level.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Can't believe we're seeing a fourth.


----------



## Budhisten

This is just turning into a slobfest... Both guys are tired to death and are just looking slobby out there, typical oldschool HW showcase by now :/


----------



## LL

Cain's cardio is something, Junior's durability is something.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

This fight is going EXACTLY as I said "I have a feeling it will go this way, but I have NOTHING to go on" lmao. I said Velasquez would land and his timing would be on, and if anyone got hurt, it'd be him.

Just need him to ride it out for thee UD now!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *Resists need to tell you to..........k off*


you're right JDS is in great shape im sure nick diaz would be impressed, he was in better shape in 3 round against nelson than in 1 minute of this fight


----------



## Old school fan

man that guy in blue is not cigano


----------



## cdtcpl

Looks like JDS woke up!


----------



## edlavis88

JDS is literally throwing NOTHING! What is going on? Pretty much everyone who has fought on this card has gassed! Even those with reputations for being cardiovascular machines!!


----------



## Toxic

Cain is slowing down and Junior keeps landing that body shot which makes me wonder if there is a connection there.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

UFC_OWNS said:


> you're right JDS is in great shape im sure nick diaz would be impressed, he was in better shape in 3 round against nelson than in 1 minute of this fight


He didnt gas until he nearly got KOed and was grinded down on the ground. As people say, we've NEVER seen JDS down there before. This just tells the tale.


----------



## Guy Incognito

JDS having a 2nd win.


----------



## BWoods

I don't understand why Junior is trying to mimic Anderson's head movement. It has not been working and he's been eating tons of shots for his troubles.


----------



## AlphaDawg

How is he still getting to his feet? Jesus man, this fight should have ended ages ago.


----------



## Guy Incognito

JDS seems like he is still out of it.


----------



## woeisme

disappointing fight, but it's better than 2 gorillas (lesnar & carwin) gassing out


----------



## cdtcpl

JDS has to know he has to finish, he can't win a decision.


----------



## Roflcopter

At this point the ghost of Emmanuel Steward should go into Cain's corner and yell "YOU GOT A DEAD MAN STANDING IN FRONT OF YOU!" 


He needs to take his ass out.


----------



## Budhisten

JDS needs to finish at this point, something he hasn't been able to do that easily in lesser fights


----------



## Guy Incognito

Did JDS just oil check Cain?


----------



## OHKO

Please JDS please :eek02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He didnt gas until he nearly got KOed and was grinded down on the ground. As people say, we've NEVER seen JDS down there before. This just tells the tale.


He was only getting taken down when he was gassed because he stuffed cain easily 4 times in a row and then he gassed


----------



## suniis

So much cage grabbing by JDS tho...


----------



## BWoods

I think there's something wrong with JDS' right hand. He's not even throwing it, he's just using lead left hooks and jabs. He has to land a bomb.

Edit: nevermind, he's fine.


----------



## Toxic

At the rate of decline I actually think JDS should win the 5th. Doubt he has enough to finish the fight unless its the first punch he throws.


----------



## UFCfan4Life

I'm shocked.


----------



## cdtcpl

:laugh: If I was JDS I would grab the fence at will. What is a point going to do at this point?


----------



## Budhisten

Overeem just posted this on twitter:



> JDS looks really pretty lol
> 
> Great fight though.


----------



## AlphaDawg

He should honestly grab the cage all he wants. Who gives a shit if Herb takes a point. JDS already lost the decision 2 round ago.


----------



## Budhisten

The idiots chanting "Boooooring" need to be shot ASAP


----------



## Terror Kovenant

woeisme said:


> disappointing fight, but it's better than 2 gorillas (lesnar & carwin) gassing out


What?! How is this fight disappointing?


----------



## Toxic

This is what the UFC needed on Fox for the first fight.


----------



## Old school fan

One of the worst fights I've ever seen


----------



## Budhisten

If Cain wins (Probably) What does Cormier do when he comes to the UFC then?


----------



## BaBoom!!

woeisme said:


> disappointing fight, but it's better than 2 gorillas (lesnar & carwin) gassing out


Very entertaining in my eyes


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Cain's legendary cardio is just what it is a legend people were giving me the impression no matter what the output he could go all day, and JDS just screwed up hugely for this fight


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Budhisten said:


> If Cain wins (Probably) What does Cormier do when he comes to the UFC then?


205 he said


----------



## Abrissbirne

Budhisten said:


> If Cain wins (Probably) What does Cormier do when he comes to the UFC then?


fight and beat him hopefully


----------



## Woodenhead

I find it a boring fight. And I like both fighters equally. Gassed out fighters never thrill me.


----------



## woeisme

Terror Kovenant said:


> What?! How is this fight disappointing?


JDS gassed since 2, Cain since 3 and you know Cain is the new champ since rd 2


----------



## Ddog0587

Budhisten said:


> If Cain wins (Probably) What does Cormier do when he comes to the UFC then?


He's mentioned cutting to 205. Looks like he wants to get boned.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Old school fan said:


> One of the worst fights I've ever seen


I hope youre trolling. We've just seen someone who got KO'd in 64 seconds put on an epic dominant pace against someone who was seemingly unbeatable.


----------



## Roflcopter

And we'll see a third fight not too soon after this because everyone else in the division sucks compared to these two.


----------



## OHKO

Cain is a machine...

ARGH!!! No hope of premium membership anymore.


----------



## LL

Props to Cain, both guys showed a lot of heart, Junior has an amazing chin and Cain might very well be the best conditioned Heavyweight ever.

Would love to see a third rematch, believe Junior can win it, needs to work on cardio though, let's hope this lights the same kind of fire under him that his victory over Cain lit under him.


----------



## Ddog0587

Roflcopter said:


> And we'll see a third fight not too soon after this because everyone else in the division sucks compared to these two.


Overreem and Werdum do not suck


----------



## usernamewoman

cormier/velasquez PLEASE DANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic

I wonder if we still have the judge from earlier,50-45 JDS just to F*** with people. LMAO


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Epic battle. Congrats to Cain, but what IRON chin has JDS.


----------



## TraMaI

What a fight... wow.


----------



## Woodenhead

So when is the rubber match!


----------



## Abrissbirne

Ddog0587 said:


> Overreem and Werdum do not suck


unfortunately i dont see them win vs Cain. Overreem maybe, Werdum no fkin way.


----------



## Mirage445

Booing him?

What a douchebag crowd.


----------



## OHKO

Why are the retard fans booing JDS? 

My god I can't stand them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

war overeem, or possibly war hunt heh


----------



## AlphaDawg

Why the F*CK would you boo this man? F*ck off each and everyone of you ungrateful cunts. God damn that is retarded.


----------



## Roflcopter

Ddog0587 said:


> Overreem and Werdum do not suck


A green JDS knocked out Werdum in a round and Cain vs Overeem would be hilarious and sad.

Overeem would probably tap to strikes.


----------



## El Bresko

Cain is a monster.


----------



## Guy Incognito

JDS got rocked by "pillow fisted" Cain so he has a glass jaw. thats how that works right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

UFC OWNS, stop taking it away from the dude. He doesnn't deserve this amazing win to be taken away from him.

Everyone saying this is boring, you should be shot with those dudes booing.


----------



## LL

Abrissbirne said:


> unfortunately i dont see them win vs Cain. Overreem maybe, Werdum no fkin way.


Cain vs. Werdum is a very good fight.


----------



## Soakked

No one is invincible in this sport. JDS will come back stronger than ever, just like Cain did. Many wrote off Cain, but he proved tonight that he has what it takes to be a two time HW champ.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ClydebankBlitz said:


> UFC OWNS, stop taking it away from the dude. He doesnn't deserve this amazing win to be taken away from him.
> 
> Everyone saying this is boring, you should be shot with those dudes booing.


I'm not taking it away from cain he did what he should of done with a gassed fighter he beat the tar out of him, im angry at jds for coming in like shogun did for his fight with jon jones out of shape. I don't see what is so amazing about the win cain's win over lesnar and bigfoot were better than this.


----------



## M.C

Good fight, was hoping it would be more competitive in general but it'll be fun to see JDS vs. Cain 3.


----------



## jaycalgary

Junior could not have said it better than what he did at the end.


----------



## No_Mercy

Soakked said:


> No one is invincible in this sport. JDS will come back stronger than ever, just like Cain did. Many wrote off Cain, but he proved tonight that he has what it takes to be a two time HW champ.


Yep...now it's time to collect my credits! JDS will re-take it in 2014 though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cain vs. Werdum is a very good fight.


Man they better give Nog a title shot if he beats Werdum. I have both Werdum and Nog beating Cain just because of their crazy submissions and about even (or a little bit worse) boxing.


----------



## Abrissbirne

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cain vs. Werdum is a very good fight.


how so? Cain controling and finishing him easily. Werdum wont be able to pull out some Fedor shit this time.
Or he tries to pull guard as he did vs Overreem and get KTFO.


----------



## Budhisten

Other than Cormier another question begs to be answered following this main event. Does Reem vs. Bigfoot even make sense now? Cain already laid the beating of a lifetime on Bigfoot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'm not taking it away from cain he did what he should of done with a gassed fighter he beat the tar out of him, im angry at jds for coming in like shogun did for his fight with jon jones out of shape. I don't see what is so amazing about the win cain's win over lesnar and bigfoot were better than this.


Whatever man. Where's the block button?


----------



## Rygu

Congrats to Cain. He brought a pace Cigano couldn't handle and executed the gameplan perfectly. Overeem/Cain would be awesome, hopefully soon...


----------



## M.C

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Man they better give Nog a title shot if he beats Werdum. I have both Werdum and Nog beating Cain just because of their crazy submissions and about even (or a little bit worse) boxing.


Cain has already KO'd Nog.


----------



## Budhisten

Roflcopter said:


> A green JDS knocked out Werdum in a round and Cain vs Overeem would be hilarious and sad.
> 
> Overeem would probably tap to strikes.


A not green JDS also knocked out Cain Velasquez... How did that work out for him?

People change


----------



## El Bresko

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Man they better give Nog a title shot if he beats Werdum. I have both Werdum and Nog beating Cain just because of their crazy submissions and about even (or a little bit worse) boxing.


Are you crazy? Nog got his head blasted at 110 and Werdum would be a good fight but Cain would win. Overeem will be good. Cormier will fight Bones, I love this. Give me my credits adminMMA!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Whatever man. Where's the block button?


grow a sack and a brain and maybe someone will tell you


----------



## Soakked

I like Werdum's chances against Cain, Nog not so much. Other than Big Country and Overeem I don't see another HW contending right now.


----------



## Wookie

Dos Santos was utterly mauled and owned, no two ways about it. But he showed a lot of heart and TTD even though he was taken down so many times. Even though one sided I think he showed why he was a champ. It'll be interesting to see Cain vs. Junior III if it ever materializes! Great fight, but still not fight of the night, that has to go to the co-main event!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Budhisten said:


> A not green JDS also knocked out Cain Velasquez... How did that work out for him?
> 
> People change


i think reem can do it, it all depends on tdd of course


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

M.C said:


> Cain has already KO'd Nog.


Yeah but since then Nog KOed a stand up fighter, almost KOed Mir and put Herman down with strikes and subbed him. Nog's stand up is looking as good as it ever has, and he will always have his jits.


----------



## UFCfan4Life

JDS wasn't even competitive in this fight. That was pure annihilation.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

UFC_OWNS said:


> grow a sack and a brain and maybe someone will tell you


Knowing where an internet block button is = Testiment of manhood? You must be the realest ***** on Runescape.


----------



## Roflcopter

Budhisten said:


> A not green JDS also knocked out an injured Cain Velasquez... How did that work out for him?


Poorly when Cain Velasquez came in, in top form.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Knowing where an internet block button is = Testiment of manhood? You must be the realest ***** on Runescape.


lol your self imploding dont worry ill block you and save you the trouble


----------



## StandThemUp

I don't know. I think Cain could have and should have finished the fight in the second round. I think he thought he had him on the ropes and could finish him at any time, but then gassed out himself.

JDS was barely standing on his own power in the second round. The only thing holding him up was the fence and Cain. Cain should have backed off and lit him up with a few combos and finish the fight. Even though it was a one sided decision, I hate decisions and Cain could have and should have easily finished this fight instead of continually pressing and laying against the cage. 

Plus that's just boring to watch. 

Don't even get me started on Okami.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I don't think Cain's injury hindered him, just like any excuse for JDS tonight. Cain got caught in the first cause knocking people out is what JDS does. Cain landed a big shot and dominated JDS from that point on. Completley even now in my books, so down the line there will have to be a rematch, but I'd imagine it won't be for a title.


----------



## Parky-RFC

Don't see who will stop Cain. Perhaps Cormier but that fight will not happen. 

Cain will be able to take guys like Overeem down at will. Might take a lucky punch to stop him.


----------



## Swiss

Awesome fight. Love it when the fatties come out to play. Cain wanted that so badly. Thought JDS showed a lot of heart as well. He didn't gas, he just got given a proper hiding. Think people underestimate how hard Cain hits, early on anyway.


----------



## UFCfan4Life

JDS' stock took a major hit tonight.


----------



## BOOM

Cain is going to demolish Overeem as well.


----------



## GrappleRetarded




----------



## BOOM

Old school fan said:


> One of the worst fights I've ever seen


Dumbest comment I've read on the internet, no offense.



GrappleRetarded said:


>


******* right.


----------



## No_Mercy

I'm going to put a lot of money down when they meet. JDS will probably re-take it. I picked JDS first time, Cain second, and back to JDS again in 2014! 

Also I REALLY want to see Cormier face the LHW title holder.

LL...waitin' for my 1 million credits. 

Anybody jumping off the bandwagon of JDS aren't too bright. These two are #1 and #2. Every sport needs it. Both came in around the same time and destroyed the entire division. Overeem is the big question mark along with possibly Cormier now.


----------



## Mirage445

Wonder if Cormier and Cain will fight when the time comes... Really hope Cormier tries to drop to LHW.


----------



## AmdM

Yeah yeah, i'm not buying this sh=T. JDS did nothing.

I bet Dana and Lorenzo filled JDS pockets big time to lose this fight and orchestrate a 3rd.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Junior has fought a murderer's row of Heavyweights and he has been near-flawless in slaying them.
> 
> Cain, Mir, Gonzaga, Nelson, Carwin, Struve, Werdum, and Cro Cop and none of them put him in danger, he's been on his back a total of 12 seconds during a four year UFC tenure.
> 
> The first time, a unhealthy Junior beat an unhealthy Cain, this time they should both be healthy but the result will be the same.


----------



## aerius

Very interesting fight, it's going to take me a while to get all the details figured out but one thing I noticed was Cain committing to the takedown early & often to make JDS think about it and drop his hands to defend it. I think this helped him setup the big punch in the 1st round. The takedown threat also forced JDS to keep moving and change his stance a bit so he couldn't plant and unload power punches. Cain also did a great job of crowding JDS and forcing him to the cage, once again this screws up the stance and takes away the power punches since you can't throw with any power when your feet are level or out of position. And against the fence, he did a great of clinching and dirty boxing the crap out of JDS.

The other thing was JDS didn't show enough urgency in getting himself off the cage. There were a few times when Cain gave him a bit of space after breaking from the clinch, JDS needed to circle out right the **** now but he hesitated & hung around outside the black line and got backed right back into the cage by Cain. Then there was the circling out right into Cain's power side which got him tagged in the 3rd round, that was a Bisping move right there.

Great fight, Cain made all the adjustments he needed to control the fight and take the win. He used his cardio, pressure, and ring control to put the fight where he had the most advantages. JDS did a great job of defending the takedown early on and late in the fight, and when he did go down he usually didn't stay down for long.

It's going to be very interesting to see what JDS learns from this loss and what kind of adjustments he makes to his technique in the future.


----------



## Budhisten

BOOM said:


> Dumbest comment I've read on the internet, no offense.
> 
> 
> 
> ******* right.


Two things - 1: Don't double post, feel free to use our excellent "Edit" button below each and every one of your posts.

2: Ending an insult with "No offense" doesn't make it any less of an insult, so I ask you, please cut the crap or you will recieve an infraction next time. Thank you.


----------



## Toxic

AmdM said:


> Yeah yeah, i'm not buying this sh=T. JDS did nothing.
> 
> I bet Dana and Lorenzo filled JDS pockets big time to lose this fight and orchestrate a 3rd.


If JDS was taking a dive he would have taken it right away not waited till he looked like his parents screwed in a vat of toxic waste and then raised him out of a nuclear plant.


----------



## Mirage445

thread seems like it needs some of this. 










Don't worry. Be happy.


----------



## AmdM

Toxic said:


> If JDS was taking a dive he would have taken it right away not waited till he looked like his parents screwed in a vat of toxic waste and then raised him out of a nuclear plant.


He's too proud for that. 
If he's gonna lose, he's not gonna get finished.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Toxic said:


> If JDS was taking a dive he would have taken it right away not waited till he looked like his parents screwed in a vat of toxic waste and then raised him out of a nuclear plant.


Think he was joking mate.


----------



## AmdM

GrappleRetarded said:


> Think he was joking mate.


I wasn't.


----------



## footodors

jds looked slow. too much eweightlifting messed him up. no more weights jds!!!


----------



## GrappleRetarded

So too much weight lifting on Juniors behalf is the excuse for Cain deep water drowning him. It was Brocks poorly stomach last time, lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Bigfoot had a tumor which prevented him from pulling off a gogoplata tbh.


----------



## BOOM

Budhisten said:


> Two things - 1: Don't double post, feel free to use our excellent "Edit" button below each and every one of your posts.
> 
> 2: Ending an insult with "No offense" doesn't make it any less of an insult, so I ask you, please cut the crap or you will recieve an infraction next time. Thank you.


1. I did'nt double post.

2. Suck it up, JDS lost to a much superior fighter.


----------



## Budhisten

Hate it or love it - this is a pretty epic punchface












BOOM said:


> 1. I did'nt double post.
> 
> 2, Suck it up, JDS lost to a much superior fighter.


1. Yes you did double post, I just merged your posts and deleted one. So I cleaned up YOUR mess.

2. I was cheering for Cain the whole fight and even picked him in the forum GP, why do I need to suck it up?

Please follow instructions from staff when given, it's pretty simple actually


----------



## NikosCC

Bring on the REEM!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Budhisten said:


> Hate it or love it - this is a pretty epic punchface


----------



## BOOM

Budhisten said:


> 1. Yes you did double post, I just merged your posts and deleted one. So I cleaned up YOUR mess.
> 
> 2. I was cheering for Cain the whole fight and even picked him in the forum GP, why do I need to suck it up?
> 
> Please follow instructions from staff when given, it's pretty simple actually


1. Nope, please check again.

2. I did'nt notice who you were cheering for.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

To the mods getting giddy with warning the celebrating drunken Cain fans, the JDS backers have been obnoxiously gloating about how Cain has never really stood a chance before the fight even took place.

It's time for all of you suckers to eat crow and take your punishment like JDS did for five rounds against Cain. You guys got your asses whooped.

This is all in good fun remember and that's the beauty of this discussion and making bold predictions. You gotta be prepared to eat crow, apologise and suck it up if you lose, and celebrate like a maniac if you win!


----------



## BOOM

footodors said:


> jds looked slow. too much eweightlifting messed him up. no more weights jds!!!


JDS looked like the shitty one dimensional fighter he really is, and he got beat up and completely dominated because of it.


----------



## Guy Incognito

GrappleRetarded said:


> To the mods getting giddy with warning the celebrating drunken Cain fans, the JDS backers have been obnoxiously gloating about how Cain has never really stood a chance before the fight even took place.
> 
> It's time for all of you suckers to eat crow and take your punishment like JDS did for five rounds against Cain. You guys got your asses whooped.
> 
> This is all in good fun remember and that's the beauty of this discussion and making bold predictions. You gotta be prepared to eat crow, apologise and suck it up if you lose, and celebrate like a maniac if you win!


This. "OMG CAIN HAS A GLASS JAW AND IS PILLOW FISTED!!"

We've had to listen to that pure garbage for awhile now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Wait is "eat crow" actually an expression?


----------



## Budhisten

Dana at the presser: Junior broke his jaw in the second round. Tough dude!



BOOM said:


> 1. Nope, please check again.
> 
> 2. I did'nt notice who you were cheering for.


1. All I could fit on my laptop's screen, but you can clearly see your first post on top and second, deleted post below.













2. So you insulted me based on what then? Guessing? Please follow the forum guidelines.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Budhisten said:


> 1. All I could fit on my laptop's screen, but you can clearly see your first post on top and second, deleted post below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. So you insulted me based on what then? Guessing? Please follow the forum guidelines.


You deleted his post for double penetration? :confused05:


----------



## BOOM

Budhisten said:


> 1. All I could fit on my laptop's screen, but you can clearly see your first post on top and second, deleted post below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. So you insulted me based on what then? Guessing? Please follow the forum guidelines.


Sorry but I responded/replied to another users post and then I had another post which was a completely separate post.


----------



## Budhisten

It happens, but don't tell me I'm wrong and call me a crybaby for something completely irrelevant afterwards. Kindness and civil behavior takes you the furthest around here 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> You deleted his post for double penetration? :confused05:


Indeed


----------



## BOOM

Budhisten said:


> It happens, but don't tell me I'm wrong and call me a crybaby for something completely irrelevant afterwards. Kindness and civil behavior takes you the furthest around here
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed


Where exactly did I call you a cry baby?


----------



## Toxic

GrappleRetarded said:


> To the mods getting giddy with warning the celebrating drunken Cain fans, the JDS backers have been obnoxiously gloating about how Cain has never really stood a chance before the fight even took place.
> 
> It's time for all of you suckers to eat crow and take your punishment like JDS did for five rounds against Cain. You guys got your asses whooped.
> 
> This is all in good fun remember and that's the beauty of this discussion and making bold predictions. You gotta be prepared to eat crow, apologise and suck it up if you lose, and celebrate like a maniac if you win!


I don't care who predicted what for who when where or how. 

I do care that the rules apply to everyone whether they are gloating, butt hurt or indifferent and I tend to get a little bitter when mods are doing what they are supposed to be doing and keeping the peace and somebody implies its because of some kind of favoritism over a fighter.


----------



## El Bresko

Hey guys, let's all just remember that Cain is the champion and the baddest man on the planet. I felt bad for JDS, his face all busted up at the end, about to cry. He's a good guy, but Cain is the rightful king. Just like I said all along.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I wasn't all that impressed with Cain's performance.

JDS was dead and couldn't put him away. When fresh Cain could not get him down. When JDS was dead he was still stuffing TDs or getting right back up. 

I wasn't that impressed with this even though he clearly won the fight. Overeem might smash him if he has that crappy of TD attempts early.


----------



## BOOM

jonnyg4508 said:


> I wasn't all that impressed with Cain's performance.
> 
> JDS was dead and couldn't put him away. When fresh Cain could not get him down. When JDS was dead he was still stuffing TDs or getting right back up.
> 
> I wasn't that impressed with this even though he clearly won the fight. Overeem might smash him if he has that crappy of TD attempts early.


Cain completely beat up and humiliated JDS tonight. FACT.


----------



## SideWays222

The domination in the first round really showed a difference of skill level.

JDS managed to get that punch in the first fight. But Cain is the more skilled of the two obviously.

I think the third fight would be even more 1 sided then todays fight.

And alot of websites scored the first round 10-8!! Which i wouldnt argue.


----------



## Toxic

SideWays222 said:


> The domination in the first round really showed a difference of skill level.
> 
> JDS managed to get that punch in the first fight. But Cain is the more skilled of the two obviously.
> 
> I think the third fight would be even more 1 sided then todays fight.


I really thought Cain was gonna be the more skilled guy what blew my mind was just how well he mixed things up and how much he threw JDS off. And secondly how tired Junior was. I just figured that at some point JDS was gonna catch Cain and put him to sleep because you can't train a chin and I still think Cain's is questionable. After one round it looked pretty clear that Cain had stole JDS soul and his punching power in 5 minutes. 

Not sure how a 3rd fight would go, again I think it would be a much different fight. JDS one tool he was having incredible success with tonight was his body shots and it really appeared they were taking something out of Cain by the end of the fight so I would expect to see that be a more major focus for JDS in a rematch. I also think JDS would need to figure out a way to threaten or punish Cain for the TD attempts because even though JDS looked to be shrugging them off early in the first he was doing nothing to stop them from continuously coming and that allowed Cain to use them as a tool to open up without fear of being countered.


----------



## EVERLOST

Totally agree with Johnny's post. Cain has great grappling....but his shoot ins look like Wimpy chasing after the cheeseburger that the pelican took. ...Thats an old popeye reference for all the kids in here. Plus why in the hell were people booing? Ridiculous. I doubt any of them were American, Japanese or Brazilian thats for sure.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

SideWays222 said:


> The domination in the first round really showed a difference of skill level.
> 
> JDS managed to get that punch in the first fight. But Cain is the more skilled of the two obviously.
> 
> I think the third fight would be even more 1 sided then todays fight.
> 
> And alot of websites scored the first round 10-8!! Which i wouldnt argue.


I think it's kind of unfair to say that though.

I don't think JDS was the same fighter after that first punch. It took a lot out of him and you could see he was still out going into the second. Cain then used that to take him down and grind him up to take down his cardio annd beat him that way. The only reason all of this was possible was because of that one big punch.

To me, it works like this;

Cain landed a big punch on JDS to help him win the fight.
JDS landed a big punch on Cain which ended the fight.

JDS might have brutalized Cain had he not have knocked him out. It could happen again. I'd probably give JDS an edge in a rematch depending on how he progresses in earning another shot.


----------



## Guy Incognito

jonnyg4508 said:


> I wasn't all that impressed with Cain's performance.
> 
> JDS was dead and couldn't put him away. When fresh Cain could not get him down. When JDS was dead he was still stuffing TDs or getting right back up.
> 
> I wasn't that impressed with this even though he clearly won the fight. Overeem might smash him if he has that crappy of TD attempts early.


What are the **** are you talking about? he got JDS down straight away. Cain did have a lot of over anxious TD attempts though but thats because he was setting a frenetic pace.




> EVERLOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with Johnny's post. Cain has great grappling....but his shoot ins look like Wimpy chasing after the cheeseburger that the pelican took. ...Thats an old popeye reference for all the kids in here. Plus why in the hell were people booing? Ridiculous. I doubt any of them were American, Japanese or Brazilian thats for sure.
Click to expand...

Oh look a ******* from oklahoma. well i never.


----------



## Life B Ez

Eh Cain wants to get that first fight out of people's heads you need to finish. JDS couldn't lift his hands at the end of the fight Cain ended up looking like he was scared of exchanges with a guy that didn't want to fight anymore.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Guy Incognito

Life B Ez said:


> Eh Cain wants to get that first fight out of people's heads you need to finish. JDS couldn't lift his hands at the end of the fight Cain ended up looking like he was scared of exchanges with a guy that didn't want to fight anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


You mean like Rory against BJ:confused05:

But yes, he should have stopped clinching JDS up against the fence and started to throw some combo's on him. he definitely would have went down. he wasn't even defending at one point.


----------



## SideWays222

Toxic said:


> I really thought Cain was gonna be the more skilled guy what blew my mind was just how well he mixed things up and how much he threw JDS off. And secondly how tired Junior was. I just figured that at some point JDS was gonna catch Cain and put him to sleep because you can't train a chin and I still think Cain's is questionable. After one round it looked pretty clear that Cain had stole JDS soul and his punching power in 5 minutes.
> 
> Not sure how a 3rd fight would go, again I think it would be a much different fight. JDS one tool he was having incredible success with tonight was his body shots and it really appeared they were taking something out of Cain by the end of the fight so I would expect to see that be a more major focus for JDS in a rematch. I also think JDS would need to figure out a way to threaten or punish Cain for the TD attempts because even though JDS looked to be shrugging them off early in the first he was doing nothing to stop them from continuously coming and that allowed Cain to use them as a tool to open up without fear of being countered.


Tbh and i might be completely off basis but some moments off the fight hand me questioning JDS heart. I know he stuck in there all 5 rounds but i felt that he had his will broken alot easier then expected.

Ofcourse i could be very well wrong and looking in to something that isnt there. But its just what went through my head as i was watching the fight. I was surprised by it because i always thought JDS is the type of guy that wont let his will be broken no matter what. Which he might be and my assumption as i was watching the fight might be wrong. Im not a mind reader so i get that.


----------



## RearNaked

So much butthurt in this thread it's glorious.

I thought JDS was going to destroy Cain again, Cain just won me over, 'Brown Pride' tattoo or not, the guy has more perseverance than genital herpes - RESPECT.


----------



## Life B Ez

Guy Incognito said:


> You mean like Rory against BJ:confused05:
> 
> But yes, he should have stopped clinching JDS up against the fence and started to throw some combo's on him. he definitely would have went down. he wasn't even defending at one point.


Nice attempt at trolling. Rory easily could have finished Penn at any point and took his foot off the gas and I was critical of that. Except Penn hadn't stopped Rory in a minute in previous fight and at no point beyond the first round did Cain appear to be trying to finish. He looked nervous about open exchanges with JDS. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## RearNaked

Life B Ez said:


> He looked nervous about open exchanges with JDS.


What kind of an idiot wouldn't be nervous about open exchanges with JDS?


----------



## TanyaJade

I felt really bad for JDS at the end, especially when he was inches from tears, asking the crowd why they were booing. Nice guy, just cannot stand how hard some people on this forum latch onto his balls.

A few thoughts:

- I was super impressed by Cain, I don't know how anyone couldn't be. He beat JDS in every facet of the game, striking, grappling, you name it. I was beyond surprised when he dropped him in the first with that punch, and landed that kick as well.

- JDS has proven to have really good takedown defense, even in this fight. I originally expected Cain to come out like a madman and take him down at will, but he gave Cain some major fits with his TDD. However, we did get to see what JDS is like on his back and he's actually very average. I expected more from someone who trains out of Team Nogueira.

- This puts JDS in a really, realy tricky situation and the heavyweight division is looking to be more confusing. Who does he fight next? He's literally just about cleared out the division. Carwin, Mir, Nelson, Struve, Werdum...Who the hell does he fight next? Cormier, who has said he won't fight Cain? Barnett maybe? Overeem is more than likely getting the next shot as Velasquez so JDS will need at least one more win to ean arematch, maybe even two.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Tale of the fight IMO:
Cain came to TD and GNP.
JDS came to stuff TD and GNP at all costs.
Cain implemented his gameplan ferociously from the start.
JDS used his TDD and fast getting up talent to frustrate Cain inumerous times until Cain started to land his punches heavily still in 1st round. 
By being so focused on TDD only and relying only on his chin, Junior ate several bombs, which dismantled his ability to fight back real quick, what gave him a Roy Nelson's night.

Tough fight. Cain was the rightful winner, but in no case there was no humiliation here. 5 rounds of championship heavy weight action and great heart from both fighters.


----------



## mo25

JDS wins the rematch


----------



## UFCfan4Life

I wouldn't be surprised if Nike dropped JDS as a sponsor. That's how bad that performance was.


----------



## Ludinator

Cains pace is just to fast for the heavyweight devision.


----------



## hadoq

Boy was I wrong on that one. I had JDS winning by walk in the park in the early rounds.
Impressed by Cain, good job putting that win together.


----------



## No_Mercy

Ari said:


> *I felt really bad for JDS at the end, especially when he was inches from tears, asking the crowd why they were booing. *Nice guy, just cannot stand how hard some people on this forum latch onto his balls.
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 
> - I was super impressed by Cain, I don't know how anyone couldn't be. He beat JDS in every facet of the game, striking, grappling, you name it. I was beyond surprised when he dropped him in the first with that punch, and landed that kick as well.
> 
> - JDS has proven to have really good takedown defense, even in this fight. I originally expected Cain to come out like a madman and take him down at will, but he gave Cain some major fits with his TDD. However, we did get to see what JDS is like on his back and he's actually very average. I expected more from someone who trains out of Team Nogueira.
> 
> - This puts JDS in a really, realy tricky situation and the heavyweight division is looking to be more confusing. Who does he fight next? He's literally just about cleared out the division. Carwin, Mir, Nelson, Struve, Werdum...Who the hell does he fight next? Cormier, who has said he won't fight Cain? Barnett maybe? Overeem is more than likely getting the next shot as Velasquez so JDS will need at least one more win to ean arematch, maybe even two.


Yah that was kinda sad. They should be cheering that he made the championship fight a five round affair. They got their moneys worth. He was beat, but not broken. 

Cain knows this now that he could not finish JDS. So as I predicted, JDS will win the rubber match ending the trilogy. 

This should also show how good GSP and Anderson Silva are to be able to retain their title for that long.

Great main events. JDS will be back stronger than ever.


----------



## OHKO

Now that you people mentioned it again...

The crowd ranks among one of the worst of all time. Effin' "fight capital of the world"...what shit man. They booed Pickett-Wineland, which was ridiculous enough. Then they booed JDS, after that guy fought his heart out for 5 ****in rounds. I wish JDS finds any one of those booers in a dark alley and bash their thick skull in.


----------



## Danm2501

Dayum. Was expecting JDS to take this easily, but he got completely smashed. Cain has looked like a different guy in his last 2 fights. Mauled Big Foot, and now destroys JDS. Who's next? Cormier would be nice, but doubt those 2 will fight given they train together, so who else? Nelson?

Edit: Oh shit, forgot about Reem. Get that fight booked!


----------



## SideWays222

No_Mercy said:


> Yah that was kinda sad. They should be cheering that he made the championship fight a five round affair. They got their moneys worth. He was beat, but not broken.
> 
> Cain knows this now that he could not finish JDS. *So as I predicted, JDS will win the rubber match ending the trilogy.*
> 
> This should also show how good GSP and Anderson Silva are to be able to retain their title for that long.
> 
> Great main events. JDS will be back stronger than ever.


That made me laugh. Usually people say "As i predicted, so and so" when they actually predicted something that happened. But in your case you should say *"So i predict,* JDS will win the rubber match"


----------



## GrappleRetarded

I personally really, really can't wait for Cain to face Werdum. It's such an interesting stylistic match up to me. You have the top pedigree wrestler of the division matched up with an absolute wizard on the ground. Then on top of that, the two guys are quite evenly matched on the feet. It should make for an incredibly entertaining fight, never write off Werdum. He could quite easily lock a triangle onto Cain once he gets the take down. Can't wait for that fight.

As glad as I,am Cain won, there are still holes and still many improvements to be made in his game. I've thought it for a while, but he has almost zero BJJ or submission offense. I'd like to see him develop some what of a submission game with so many of his opponents just literally leaving their neck wide open for the taking. 

There were several times throughout last nights fight where I was urging Cain on to seperate just a little bit from the clinch against the cage, but keep Juniors back against it and tee off and look for the KO/TKO. Instead he was so heavily going for the take down, he could have finished JDS with adjustments to his game last night.

Still a fantastic performance though, dominating one of the very best HW's in the world from bell to bell like that.


----------



## UFCfan4Life

JDS didn't even look like a top 10 heavyweight last night. It was mind-boggling how bad he looked.


----------



## BrutalKO

BrutalKO said:


> ...Their first meeting wasn't long enough or was it? Cain is a beast. No doubt that if CV can put JDS on his back and *keep him there*, his relentless pace of brutal mauling could finish JDS. I think Cain's best opportunity to win is to drag Junior into deep water. Cain has to use his superior cardio, keep moving and avoid getting caught. Velasquez has top tier stand-up but JDS has that sick one-punch finish to go along with arguably the best hands ever in the UFC HW division. The way Junior finished Mir was nasty. That last, straight right hand sent the solid 265 lb Mir flying back. Cain has a freakish puzzle to figure out. Scariest thing about Junior is that his timing is gold. Look for that hungry, bad intentions look in Junior's eyes. If Cain gets to Rd. 3 without getting caught and JDS starts gassing a bit, the takedown will be much easier for Velasquez. He will be in the driver's seat for the W. If Cain squares up with Junior early, he's gonna get caught and finished again. I hope this ends up in a sick war like it was intended to be...


...Glad I still have some insight. Not a bad pre-fight analogy post eh fellas? Congrats to Cain Velasquez- Now the baddest HW on the planet. I dare Overeem to test Cain now. Reem saw in JDS some of the best TDD get dismantled with Junior taking a beating. I think Cain can do it to Overeem as well...


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Disappointing fight IMO. JDS didn't show up, and when Cain was scrambling on his belly for those TDs in the 1st JDS should have been on him landing strikes. Cain should have put him away in the 2nd or 3rd latest aswell.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

I think a few of you really need to watch the fight again... but maybe this time with out such a strong bias.

I honestly didn't care who won this fight; I was just hoping for a good show. Because of this I seemed to see a completely different fight than a few of you.

I honestly baffled how anyone could question JDS heart. The dude got lit up in the 1st round(and ate quite a bit of punishment through out the fight). I think a lot of lesser fighters would have just been KO'd by the first big punch let alone all of the following shots. He was basically laying against the cage eating shots in the 2nd and 3rd, but there was a noticeable increase in JDS energy and output in the 4 and part of the 5. He didn't give up as some are alluding to, not in the least. That and if what Dana said about a broke Jaw in the second... you should all be ashamed. 

My thoughts on Cain's performance was really back and forth during the first round. At first, I was feeling a bit embarrassed for him for some of those 'takedown attempts'. They were really really ugly. In the end I guess they served their purpose, but he sure could have put a little more effort into some of them.

I was really impressed with how he eventually set up the right hand with those 'takedown attempts' and he was all over JDS when he smelled the blood in the water. However, after that point my impression slowly decreased. JDS was completely incapable of defending himself in the 2nd and 3rd round and was still sitting prey in the 4th and 5th but I never felt like Cain really committed after that first round. 

Complete domination by Cain but in the prefight Cain called said he wanted the KO and he had 5 rounds to do it and never committed. 

His wrestling also looked pretty questionable later in the fight. He had eaten a few body shots by that point and had already been fighting for 15+ minutes but he was starting to look really sloppy again for a guy so touted for his technical wrestling ability. 

I'm still not convinced one fighter is better than the other. SO far both have won a fight convincingly and did so by implementing a great game plan. I'm ready for the trilogy in 2014. 

On a side note, the outcome of this fight helps keep the HW division moving so that's a good thing.


----------



## mmaswe82

This is what I expected to happen in the first fight & I expected it to happen again this time.

I wouldn't say that it was a "lucky punch" in the first fight but I was sure it was mostly due to Cain looking slow coming off injury and as we learnt was also injured again.

Sure JDS gassed early but I doubt it was due to bad cardio rather than failing to handle the pressure Cain put on him.
Also Cains cardio looked way worse than it did before his injury if not for that he would probably have mauled him even worse.

I say Cain beats him 7/10 if they both are healthy.

They are the top 2 guys and in over all skill are pretty equal but Cain is a bad matchup for JDS due to the fact that IMO JDS has overrated TDD/wrestling.
He's never faced any good wrestler who tried to get him down before Cain. 

Wrestling has always been the weakness of JDS but there hasn't been anyone to challenge him in it except Cain, perhaps Cormier & pre illness Lesnar but none of the fighters JDS faced before Cain.


----------



## locnott

Well, I didn't buy the fight so I didn't see anything, Thought JDS would probably take it, sounds like Cain had a good game plan and jR. thought it might play out like the first.. I like trilogies, we might see one if Reem don't mix up things too much..or werdum.


----------



## BOOM

Life B Ez said:


> Eh Cain wants to get that first fight out of people's heads you need to finish. JDS couldn't lift his hands at the end of the fight Cain ended up looking like he was scared of exchanges with a guy that didn't want to fight anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Nonsense.

What Cain did to JDS was worse then what JDS did to him the first match. It was total destruction for all five rounds. Cain stepped in and man-handled JDS showing the world the difference between what a complete fighter is and one that isn't even in the same ballpark.













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











^

Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Now let's get JDS two wins so we can finally put an end to this trilogy.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Scrap the Struve/Hunt fight and book JDS Vs Hunt. Then Junior can lose his second fight in a row, but this way via way of KO by the Super Samoan. (Deadly serious).


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

JDS can stop Cain TDD all night long (or fast come back to his feet).
JDS can outboxe Cain all night long.
Unfortunaly, today, he was proven to be unable to perform both tasks at the same time. 
That's why he was sadly dismantled.


----------



## SideWays222

Dominating someone for 5 rounds is more impressive to me then a quick knock out.

ESPECIALLY if you cant repeat that knockout even though you are given 25 minutes. Clearly the first time around had a bit of luck behind it.

That said if you are so skilled that you can knock someone out quickly at will due to your superiority.. that is even more impressive. But JDS-Cain was never an example of that. No matter how hard JDS fans tried to believe it was.


"Edit"

Im not trolling MOOSE. You must see it that way because your a bit sensitive since you most likely expected JDS to win.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Guy Incognito said:


> What are the **** are you talking about? he got JDS down straight away. Cain did have a lot of over anxious TD attempts though but thats because he was setting a frenetic pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a ******* from oklahoma. well i never.


I mean cain did what he had to do and was the better fighter. But myself Nd the 2 others were laughing when rogan called it masterful. 

First round cain looked like brock. Rolling on the ground got stuffed like 10 straight times not even close on many. Jds for some reason had his hands down allf fight long. Cain clipped him hard and jds looked like a zombie the rest ofthe way. Jds was dead yet still stuffed a lot of tds. Cain never once got jds to his back. Jds flopped on his back once to test his guard. But oter than that jds was on his knees and hands and easily hot back up severaltimes even late in the fight. 

Cain dominated. But i wasnt that impressed with his wrestling. His cardio prevails many times in that division. When fresh cain looked like a novice. Jds has a good jaw tho. 

Credit jds for staying tough. But as dead as he was cain should have dominated him more in the ground. He took him down anf out worked him. He didnt keep him there. And sarly in the fight he looked foolish shooting for tds. 

I just didnt come away overly impressed. Was more disappointed that jds gassed in a round and a half. Ufc hws are not great athletes it is evident that cain is the only one with any sort of cArdio. 

Jds was a gassed off balance mess half way through the 2nd.


----------



## SideWays222

jonnyg4508 said:


> I mean cain did what he had to do and was the better fighter. But myself Nd the 2 others were laughing when rogan called it masterful.
> 
> First round cain looked like brock. Rolling on the ground got stuffed like 10 straight times not even close on many. Jds for some reason had his hands down allf fight long. Cain clipped him hard and jds looked like a zombie the rest ofthe way. Jds was dead yet still stuffed a lot of tds. Cain never once got jds to his back. Jds flopped on his back once to test his guard. But oter than that jds was on his knees and hands and easily hot back up severaltimes even late in the fight.
> 
> Cain dominated. But i wasnt that impressed with his wrestling. His cardio prevails many times in that division. *When fresh cain looked like a novice.* Jds has a good jaw tho.
> 
> Credit jds for staying tough. But as dead as he was cain should have dominated him more in the ground. He took him down anf out worked him. He didnt keep him there. And sarly in the fight he looked foolish shooting for tds.
> 
> I just didnt come away overly impressed. Was more disappointed that jds gassed in a round and a half. Ufc hws are not great athletes it is evident that cain is the only one with any sort of cArdio.
> 
> Jds was a gassed off balance mess half way through the 2nd.


Iv seen a few websites score the first round 10-8 for cain. I scored it a 10-9 personally but il have to rewatch.

How does a guy look like a Novice if he takes the round 10-8 in alot of websites eyes. Including MMAWEEKLY.

i dont think anyone scored it 10-9 for JDS did they??? So i guess if Cain looked like a Novice what did JDS look like? Someone who never stepped foot inside a MMA gym?


----------



## GrappleRetarded

jonnyg4508 said:


> I mean cain did what he had to do and was the better fighter. But myself Nd the 2 others were laughing when rogan called it masterful.
> 
> First round cain looked like brock. Rolling on the ground got stuffed like 10 straight times not even close on many. Jds for some reason had his hands down allf fight long. Cain clipped him hard and jds looked like a zombie the rest ofthe way. Jds was dead yet still stuffed a lot of tds. Cain never once got jds to his back. Jds flopped on his back once to test his guard. But oter than that jds was on his knees and hands and easily hot back up severaltimes even late in the fight.
> 
> Cain dominated. But i wasnt that impressed with his wrestling. His cardio prevails many times in that division. When fresh cain looked like a novice. Jds has a good jaw tho.
> 
> Credit jds for staying tough. But as dead as he was cain should have dominated him more in the ground. He took him down anf out worked him. He didnt keep him there. And sarly in the fight he looked foolish shooting for tds.
> 
> I just didnt come away overly impressed. Was more disappointed that jds gassed in a round and a half. Ufc hws are not great athletes it is evident that cain is the only one with any sort of cArdio.
> 
> Jds was a gassed off balance mess half way through the 2nd.


Those initial desperate looking take downs from Cain were fake take down attempts. They were used to trick Junior into thinking that Cain was going to be shooting for wild take downs from a huge distance away so he immediateley reacted by dropping his hands to try and stuff the take down. THEN when Cain started to notice his plan was working and Junior began dropping his hands because he always thought the take down was coming, Cain set up the big over hand and started smashhing him on the feet.

Personally, I'd call that masterful. Absolutely excellent and smart game planning and execution from Velasquez in that opening to round to get Junior to drop his hands and land heavy damage on the feet.


----------



## jonnyg4508

GrappleRetarded said:


> Those initial desperate looking take downs from Cain were fake take down attempts. They were used to trick Junior into thinking that Cain was going to be shooting for wild take downs from a huge distance away so he immediateley reacted by dropping his hands to try and stuff the take down. THEN when Cain started to notice his plan was working and Junior began dropping his hands because he always thought the take down was coming, Cain set up the big over hand and started smashhing him on the feet.
> 
> Personally, I'd call that masterful. Absolutely excellent and smart game planning and execution from Velasquez in that opening to round to get Junior to drop his hands and land heavy damage on the feet.


Maybe i was a little drunk at that point and he fooled me. If he did plan that then that was pretty crazy. I saw easy stuffed td after easy stuffed td. Jds was just backing up with hia chin straight up. His defense looked like ass. 

The whole fight even deep in the fight jds was getting up after each take down. 

Not bashing cain. But it was an odd ass fight. He made it hia fight anf won it thas all that matters. But i thought if he dominated on the cards he would have had more dominant wrestling and control. Jds looked like a zombie with no concept of hands up for 80% of the fight. I was disappointed.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

GrappleRetarded said:


> Those initial desperate looking take downs from Cain were fake take down attempts. They were used to trick Junior into thinking that Cain was going to be shooting for wild take downs from a huge distance away so he immediateley reacted by dropping his hands to try and stuff the take down. THEN when Cain started to notice his plan was working and Junior began dropping his hands because he always thought the take down was coming, Cain set up the big over hand and started smashhing him on the feet.
> 
> Personally, I'd call that masterful. Absolutely excellent and smart game planning and execution from Velasquez in that opening to round to get Junior to drop his hands and land heavy damage on the feet.


While I'll agree that Cain's game plan was to get JDS thinking TD to set up the right... If you would call those first 8 TD attempts anything other than sloppy and risky, then you would truly live up to your name.

Not only did they look horrible, they really put him in a exposed position and hes lucky JDS was too concerned with just getting away from him to capitalize on the postion.


----------



## RearNaked

amoosenamedhank said:


> I honestly baffled how anyone could question JDS heart. The dude got lit up in the 1st round(and ate quite a bit of punishment through out the fight). I think a lot of lesser fighters would have just been KO'd by the first big punch let alone all of the following shots.


Agreed. I thought he was going to get stopped at the end of the first, then when Cain got him right back down again at the beginning of the second, I figured `that`s it`.

But he just refused to quit. 

This was probably the best HW title fight in UFC history.


----------



## aerius

The early takedown attempts were a calculated risk. While JDS does have good takedown defence and can scramble up to his feet quickly, he doesn't really punish people for failed attempts. If you shoot on him and fail you're not going to eat a knee or get hit with a punch combo. Rather, he opens the range and then starts working the striking game.

Cain made the bet that he wasn't going to get creamed by knee or anything like that when going for takedowns, and he was right. He got his gameplan working and that was what won the fight for him.


----------



## Killz

Wow! Cain Valasquez sure showed everyone who gave him no chance in the rematch what he's made of. Myself included.

I figured it would go down pretty similar to last time but Cain wrecked JDS for 5 rounds and it is testament to JDS heart that he even got out of the 1st.

I found the Crowd last night infuriating. They would boo nearly every fight after 10 seconds of not seeing a brawl and I thought it was disgusting the way they booed JDS after the fight.

If you were at the event last night, and you booed, then you my friend are an asshole!


----------



## BOOM

So Cain pounds JDS with heavy fists all night turning his head into a balloon, kicked JDS in the head with full momentum and tossed him around like a rag doll at will but Cain did'nt look impressive even though he basically took the soul out of one of the best fighters in the world to the point where he was in tears.

I love this place.


----------



## jonnyg4508

amoosenamedhank said:


> While I'll agree that Cain's game plan was to get JDS thinking TD to set up the right... If you would call those first 8 TD attempts anything other than sloppy and risky, then you would truly live up to your name.
> 
> Not only did they look horrible, they really put him in a exposed position and hes lucky JDS was too concerned with just getting away from him to capitalize on the postion.


I honestly thought jds was drugged the way he started acting. Like the klitch vs brewster boxing fight. Jds looked weird as hell after the first 3 minutes.


----------



## BOOM

Killz said:


> Wow! Cain Valasquez sure showed everyone who gave him no chance in the rematch what he's made of. Myself included.
> 
> I figured it would go down pretty similar to last time but Cain wrecked JDS for 5 rounds and it is testament to JDS heart that he even got out of the 1st.
> 
> I found the Crowd last night infuriating. They would boo nearly every fight after 10 seconds of not seeing a brawl and I thought it was disgusting the way they booed JDS after the fight.
> 
> If you were at the event last night, and you booed, then you my friend are an asshole!


Worst crowd ever, completely disrespectful. MMA fans couldn't have really asked for more, all in all one of the best cards in a very long time.


----------



## Killz

BOOM said:


> Worst crowd ever, completely disrespectful. MMA fans couldn't have really asked for more, all in all one of the best cards in a very long time.


Totally agree. They Booed in practically every fight. I mean, I always expect booing but usually at bad Ref/Judges decisions or a fighter stalling but they booed EVERYTHING!!


They didnt boo the ref who looks like Brock Lesnars long lost Dad when he stood Okami up from Side control though.... :confused03:


----------



## BOOM

Killz said:


> Totally agree. They Booed in practically every fight. I mean, I always expect booing but usually at bad Ref/Judges decisions or a fighter stalling but they booed EVERYTHING!!
> 
> 
> They didnt boo the ref who looks like Brock Lesnars long lost Dad when he stood Okami up from Side control though.... :confused03:


Incoherent fans plus alcohol.


----------



## Kin

I'm really glad Cain won. I like him more than JDS. I was worried a few times in the fight though.

On a thread related to their prior fight I asserted that Cain is a more technical striker than JDS. I'd like to openly admit that I was mistaken in that claim. I have a bias towards fighters who pressure their opponents with combinations and a varied attack, utilizing kicks and punches. While Cain does this and Dos Santos does not, it truly is Dos Santos who throws crisper shots and utilizes better set ups and angles. To those who I argued with about this last fight, I was wrong. 

THAT SAID, one of my biggest complaints about JDS (which i am not retracting, and I feel is more valid than ever) is that he's a bully in the ring. If you're afraid of him and give him tons of respect, he'll run over you. In those situations, where he can work his setups and body punches, he is a destroyer of men. But if someone gets in his face and refuses to be bullied, he doesn't look so great anymore.

This was revealed to me by his fight with Roy Nelson and was highlighted in yesterdays bout. JDS is a better striker than Cain, but Cain just got up in his face and hammered him. Yes, the threat of a takedown played a significant role, but even so JDS just doesn't respond well to that kind of pressure. And that's why Cain was successful.

Interestingly enough, though, I've become a much bigger fan of JDS after this fight. Why? Well his heart obviously played a part in winning me over, but even more so, I was SUPER impressed by his takedown defense and ability to scramble back on to his feet. Cain's smashed some serious guys with his top control and he couldn't keep Dos Santos down for any serious length of time. (Though he definitely did some damage with what control he had.)

Towards the end of the third, Cain faded quite a bit. They came in small bursts, but JDS returned with some fast and heavy hands. As Cain got slower, I was getting seriously worried that Dos Santos would come from behind with a KO.

Amazing fight overall! Screw the people who were booing.


----------



## No_Mercy

Yah, I've long since set aside favoritism. Tough to do with emotions involved. BJ vs Diaz, Crocop vs everyone, Swick, etc. But ya gotta look at all elements. Cain was relentless and he stifled JDS's boxing and tired em out. The Roy Nelson fight showed me that after the third round he begins to tire significantly. Any striker won't do well against a fighter who sticks to em like glue constantly pressuring. Also Cain is NOT an ordinary fighter. He has cardio for days. Try doing a drop step takedown for a full five minutes and you'll be out of breath. Add that for a full 25 minutes and you'll see how damn impressive Cain's conditioning is. That's his SINGLE biggest weapon; conditioning. 

Aftermath...

Cormier drops to LHW for the title shot.
JDS can KO Big Foot into oblivion again. The only other HW with crisp boxing is Arlovski EXCEPT he doesn't have the chin JDS has.

*NOTES* Although JDS was exhausted he showed tremendous will power.
Best takedown defense in the HW division.

Remember, Cain threw everything at em and did NOT finish. I should have stuck with my original prediction a year ago with a five round UD. I went with 4th round TKO Cain. Anyways in 2014 they will rematch again and I do believe JDS will take it to end the trilogy. I will place a nice let bet. I think it's destiny man. These two are at the top of the food chain.


----------



## cookiefritas

Great fight, Cain is an impressive man with his extraordinary cardio.

I think JDS made a mistake in focusing on his "strength" on this training camp. He looked bulked up a bit and his cardio dropped a ton due to this. He looked gassed by the middle of the first round and the big overhand right just took his gas tank to almost empty. 

He also looked to fall in love with the big shot and didn't fire off combinations like he used to. 

I think the trilogy will be even better of a fight.


----------



## SM33

Amazing stuff from Cain, his plan was to charge in and hope something lands - it worked. Impressive because he went for takedowns immediately, JDS shrugged them off and he didn't let it knock his confidence.

Do not sleep on JDS though, he showed some amazing stuff in this fight. Heart and toughness, obviously, but the ability to land shots, defend takedowns, and get out from under Cain when he looked ready to die? That is sensational, that is some serious skill that is properly instinctual.

JDS is in the same spot Cain was a year ago, except he looked much better in his loss.


----------



## No_Mercy

cookiefritas said:


> Great fight, Cain is an impressive man with his extraordinary cardio.
> 
> I think JDS made a mistake in focusing on his "strength" on this training camp. He looked bulked up a bit and his cardio dropped a ton due to this. He looked gassed by the middle of the first round and the big overhand right just took his gas tank to almost empty.
> 
> He also looked to fall in love with the big shot and didn't fire off combinations like he used to.
> 
> I think the trilogy will be even better of a fight.


Good call. For the rubber fight against Cain he has to drop 10 - 15 pounds and focus on one thing actually two things. How to connect when Cain comes in; left kick, knee or uppercut. He was trying to do the latter, but he's too tall and Cain drops very quickly.

Second, cut weight to increase mobility and conditioning. Anderson did this against Chael by coming in lighter in their rematch. He was much leaner cuz he was prepared for another five rounder. Anderson is the only one much like Fedor who can game plan INSIDE the Octagon. 

Unfortunately he was smothered so he couldn't land his combinations. 

End notes. Cain had 13 months to study this and create a proper game plan. 



SM33 said:


> Amazing stuff from Cain, his plan was to charge in and hope something lands - it worked. Impressive because he went for takedowns immediately, JDS shrugged them off and he didn't let it knock his confidence.
> 
> Do not sleep on JDS though, he showed some amazing stuff in this fight. Heart and toughness, obviously, but the ability to land shots, defend takedowns, and get out from under Cain when he looked ready to die? That is sensational, that is some serious skill that is properly instinctual.
> 
> *JDS is in the same spot Cain was a year ago, except he looked much better in his loss.*


Looks like Bresko has a sig ready for ya...hehe. You should make a long term sig bet right now that JDS will retake it in their rematch. It's going to happen.

I've never seen two fighters in a division clear it out the way they did and dominate. Maybe Rich Franklin, but he faced a very different breed of fighter.

I feel bad for JDS's next opponent. Anyways I'm not a Cain fan, but I call it the way I see it. The DEFINING fight for me was Cain vs Bigfoot. Has anybody ever seen a comeback fight from a a fighter who gets knocked out for the belt. That proved to me beyond a reasonable doubt that he was on a MISSION. He simply took his frustrations out on poor Big Foot and got his sweet revenge on JDS. He'll be back...


----------



## suniis

SM33 said:


> Amazing stuff from Cain, his plan was to charge in and hope something lands - it worked. Impressive because he went for takedowns immediately, JDS shrugged them off and he didn't let it knock his confidence.
> 
> Do not sleep on JDS though, he showed some amazing stuff in this fight. Heart and toughness, obviously, but the ability to land shots, defend takedowns, and get out from under Cain when he looked ready to die? That is sensational, that is some serious skill that is properly instinctual.
> 
> JDS is in the same spot Cain was a year ago, except he looked much better in his loss.


Exactly. There are some fighters who don't get to the next level until they have faced defeat.

I believe it was Cain's first loss when he lost the belt, and I could see another level of maturity from him last night.

More so, I think JDS will come back even stronger and will reign on the division for a while (4-5 titles defenses).


----------



## LizaG

I loved how Cain controlled JDS in the 1st round against the cage, much like The Natural Randy Couture liked to do.

And utilizing Half Guard in the 2nd round,much like The Natural Randy Couture liked to do.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Well, it was a great victory for Cain, no doubt about it, but that is just Cain's signature victory, overwelming people as he aways does, so the only thing really impressive about this victory was the fact JDS was the victim this time.
The first TD attempts were real and as they were ridiculously stopped with extreme and comical ease, Cain intelligently started to fake TDs and hit JDS's face hard and repeatedly. Great move showing high fighting IQ and adaptability. It payed off with glory.
Dória, JDS's coach was crazy about his low guard and yelled at him several times to defend himself with no success.

Both great champions, an epic battle and smells like a trilogy, indeed.


----------



## neoseeker

I like JDS but I think he has been exposed. Whatever happened to his supposed " best boxing in the heavyweight division"? He never put any combination(s) in place and to be honest, he couldn't even lift his right arm. I was shocked to see no offense from him. Did he hits the weights too much in preparation for this fight? He appeared stiff. Congratulations to Cain, he really wanted his belt back and it shows.


----------



## Voiceless

GrappleRetarded said:


> As glad as I,am Cain won, there are still holes and still many improvements to be made in his game. I've thought it for a while, but he has almost zero BJJ or submission offense. I'd like to see him develop some what of a submission game with so many of his opponents just literally leaving their neck wide open for the taking.


After all Velasquez did more offensive grappling than the BJJ black belt Dos Santos is supposed to be. Velasquez went for an armbar and a couple of times it looked like he would be going for Dos Santos' back, but the latter turned around in time. But Dos Santos did virtually no offensive grappling. He didn't even commit to a couple of situation where he could have tried for a sweep.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Voiceless said:


> After all Velasquez did more offensive grappling than the BJJ black belt Dos Santos is supposed to be. Velasquez went for an armbar and a couple of times it looked like he would be going for Dos Santos' back, but the latter turned around in time. But Dos Santos did virtually no offensive grappling. He didn't even commit to a couple of situation where he could have tried for a sweep.


I should have just rephrased my initial post to "an offensive submission game", rather than over all BJJ, that's what I meant originally.










BOOM, HEADSHOT!


----------



## BlueLander

dos Santos face, going into every round


----------



## LizaG

Wow that GIF says it all, total ownage from Cain. Still shocked it was as one-sided and dominant a performance as it was.


----------



## PortugalMMA

Great performance by Cain. I think there are some aspects of the fight that must be noticed:

1. Cigano training was not the best possible. He gave too much emphasis on strength training, and the result was no guard and a demolished face in the end of the fight. Besides that, I think he should have trained with some good quality wrestlers in order to prepare for Cain's takedowns.

2. Despite being better on striking than Cigano (which I was not expecting), Cain had some weaknesses on his striking game, putting his head down TOO much times and he could have been KO'd by JDS with an uppercut or a knee at any moment. Apart from that, he dominated Cigano the whole fight and deserved the belt!


----------



## Soakked

I'm not sure the strength training was such a big issue. Has it been confirmed that he gained muscle? I think it was more his confidence in his TDD and hands that he wasn't conditioned to be put on his back much. Once that happened, and happened often he lost the mental edge, and his game plan shut down. All that was left was heart and pride.


----------



## Crester

Can anybody explain to me why for the majority of the fight JDS just left his hands down waiting to be punched? It just seems so odd. If you are fighting someone... wouldn't you want to protect yourself???


----------



## El Bresko

Hands low to stuff the shot, try to focus on slips and rolling with the punches. Same gameplan Anderson employs against strong grapplers.


----------



## mastodon2222

Crester said:


> Can anybody explain to me why for the majority of the fight JDS just left his hands down waiting to be punched? It just seems so odd. If you are fighting someone... wouldn't you want to protect yourself???


I noticed the same thing and thought it was weird too. Esp when he was backed into the cage and would just sort of walk to his left hands down and take some punches. I can only guess that he was out of it after he took a couple of really big punches, lost his will and that was that.


----------



## mastodon2222

JDS never looked fully into this fight. Maybe getting punched hard a couple of times will do that, or getting taken down at will, but he just seemed out of it to me, even in the early rounds.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

What happened to that dude Khoveraki who used to post on here frequently. He was by far JDS' biggest bum buddy, claimed Cain or no other fighter ever had a chance in hell against "rocketfists Junior". lolz.



> He should go down to 205 before he fights JDS. This rematch is going to be the worst business decision he's ever made. 2 losses to the Champion and no one is interested in a rematch, and dropping a weight class because you have to is way less marketable than doing it by choice.


Unlucky buddy, "your boy" got smashed.


----------



## JWP

The best thing about this result is the division is now waaaaay more interesting. If Junior won there would only be the Overeem and i guess Cormier fight left, now there are loads more good future match-ups

Cain is a beast, ephasised once again how important wrestling/wrestling defence can be in a fight (bendo, gsp, jones)

Not great for me as dudes landing/not landing shots from on top is one of my least favourite aspects of the sport - and before anyone says, i know Cain outstruck junior, its just my pov

Also i think there needs to be a rule that you can only gloat once on here if your fighter wins against the odds, otherwise it makes you look silly :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy

GrappleRetarded said:


> What happened to that dude Khoveraki who used to post on here frequently. He was by far JDS' biggest bum buddy, claimed Cain or no other fighter ever had a chance in hell against "rocketfists Junior". lolz.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky buddy, "your boy" got smashed.


I remember him. He's the only guy to ever neg rep me. You know why. Everybody knows by now I made the prediction that they'd fight three times and win one a piece. When I made the prediction that Cain would win and this was posted like almost a year ago he negged me...lolz! Pretty childish. Doesn't understand the fight game. I like JDS...he's a helluve a fighter and I can say I'm a fan especially how he presents himself in public. But I really sensed it almost like destiny that these two would cross paths and do battle.

This is the fight business. Anything can happen on any given Saturday. 

I wonder what Cain thinks. He just about threw everything at JDS and he would not go down. All I can say is that JDS's next opponent is going to feel some pain. 


Come to think of it who can he fight. He's already beat all the top contenders. Maybe Bigfoot, but that's not even fair. Bigfoot would be a walking punching pag. Hunt is the only interesting fight or Cheick. Actually if I were the UFC I'd place Overeem vs Cain for Superbowl weekend and Bigfoot vs JDS. What "if" Bigfoot wins. Nobody wants to see a rematch. Werdum is a perennial contender, but not quite championship material. He's really really slow. Wicked BJJ, solid striking, but damn slow. Cain will be able to take care of em.


----------



## Life B Ez

No_Mercy said:


> I remember him. He's the only guy to ever neg rep me. You know why. Everybody knows by now I made the prediction that they'd fight three times and win one a piece. When I made the prediction that Cain would win and this was posted like almost a year ago he negged me...lolz! Pretty childish. Doesn't understand the fight game. I like JDS...he's a helluve a fighter and I can say I'm a fan especially how he presents himself in public. But I really sensed it almost like destiny that these two would cross paths and do battle.
> 
> This is the fight business. Anything can happen on any given Saturday.
> 
> I wonder what Cain thinks. He just about threw everything at JDS and he would not go down. All I can say is that JDS's next opponent is going to feel some pain.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it who can he fight. He's already beat all the top contenders. Maybe Bigfoot, but that's not even fair. Bigfoot would be a walking punching pag. Hunt is the only interesting fight or Cheick. Actually if I were the UFC I'd place Overeem vs Cain for Superbowl weekend and Bigfoot vs JDS. What "if" Bigfoot wins. Nobody wants to see a rematch. Werdum is a perennial contender, but not quite championship material. He's really really slow. Wicked BJJ, solid striking, but damn slow. Cain will be able to take care of em.


Werdum. Or Cormier. Maybe Barnett.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Just to point out that JDS was taken down at will ONLY after being punched hard and this is crucial info to understand how things played after that. I was rooting for Junior, but Cain is a great champ and sportsman and the belt is in good hands. 

Anyway, who ever called Cain "pillow hands"? Looks like his punches are as heavier as they can get by those tests:


----------



## Life B Ez

Cain never really managed much offense when he got junior down. As soon as he tried to punch junior was getting up even when he was completely gassed. Cains beat offense was in the clinch and when JDS was against the fence.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## rabakill

the few people booing JDS after were booing because they probably lost their house betting on him. I'm sure there were a lot of distraught people last night and it's the reason why I never do sportsbetting


----------



## No_Mercy

Life B Ez said:


> Werdum. Or Cormier. Maybe Barnett.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Werdum definitely will get KOed again. He's too slow. Cormier would be very interesting, but I need to see him against the LHW title holder. DW said something awhile back that he never will have Barnett fight in the UFC ever again. But yah that would be interesting. Barnett is highly underrated. He has one of the best top games. He beat Couture and tested positive I think and that was it.

Come to think of it I think I would like to see Mark Hunt vs JDS or with Cheick.


----------



## guycanada

It's a shame JDS appeared to gas about 2/3's through the 1st round, after he got cracked by the one punch in the 1st he slowed down and started sucking wind...

I also didn't understand why he had his hands down and didn't seem to try to defend any of the strikes coming his way, I guess he wasn't overly worried about Cain's power and keeping his hands down to attempt to stop the takedowns..

I was bummed for JDS, guy is a nice guy, great champ, but as others have said, this sets up better fights in the HW division, and the future rubber-match once JDS wins a fight or two (depending on how Cain can do against Overeem)


----------



## Life B Ez

No_Mercy said:


> Werdum definitely will get KOed again. He's too slow. Cormier would be very interesting, but I need to see him against the LHW title holder. DW said something awhile back that he never will have Barnett fight in the UFC ever again. But yah that would be interesting. Barnett is highly underrated. He has one of the best top games. He beat Couture and tested positive I think and that was it.
> 
> Come to think of it I think I would like to see Mark Hunt vs JDS or with Cheick.


JDS would destroy kongo would depend on what hunt shower up but I think junior would beat him as well.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Fieos

My biggest disappointment in that fight is once again we'll have an American waving around a Mexican flag....


----------



## BOOM

Life B Ez said:


> *Cain never really managed much offense when he got junior down.* As soon as he tried to punch junior was getting up even when he was completely gassed. Cains beat offense was in the clinch and when JDS was against the fence.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


That comment couldn't be further from the truth. Cain dropped an enormous amount of bombs on Junior's face while on the ground.


----------



## above

Very impressive by Cain. Damn!


----------



## Hellboy

2 questions I have about the fight.

1. Did anyone think the angle of Cain's head in the standup looked a little unusual. Seemed like it was tilted to the right.

2. Why did Junior put on extra muscle and change a winning formula? Was he worried about Cain's takedowns or bulking up for Overeem?


----------



## PortugalMMA

Soakked said:


> I'm not sure the strength training was such a big issue. Has it been confirmed that he gained muscle? I think it was more his confidence in his TDD and hands that he wasn't conditioned to be put on his back much. Once that happened, and happened often he lost the mental edge, and his game plan shut down. All that was left was heart and pride.



Yes, it was. I read on brazilian forums that he gained 4kg of muscle


----------



## locnott

Hellboy said:


> 2 questions I have about the fight.
> 
> 1. Did anyone think the angle of Cain's head in the standup looked a little unusual. Seemed like it was tilted to the right.
> 
> 2. Why did Junior put on extra muscle and change a winning formula? Was he worried about Cain's takedowns or bulking up for Overeem?


#2, I think he may have looked past cain a little, maybe not looked past but he was looking forward at Overeem, thats the only reason I can think of he would add size, and size is not what it is going to take to beat Overeem, a good fast hard right hand will probably be the key to solving Reem,,imo..


----------

